# Matterhorn Switzerland is calling me .....



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

Matterhorn Switzerland ist calling me
My Ride up to the Hörndlihütte (in Red)

one of my best bikerides ever. 

My Track: Zermatt - Schwarzsee - Hörnlihütte - Staffelalp - Zermatt









Matterhonr by Bike

More Pics:
https://www.trail.ch/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=42

You like it - One more - Simply the best - You got it: 
my picture album

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

whoa.... nice!


----------



## aussie tojo (Apr 3, 2007)

awesome. I rode in Zermatt in 2002. Only a short ride then. But it is calling me back....i can hear it.....


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

I love Switzerland, those pics are great...:thumbsup:

Thanks,


R.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Sweet!*

Cool pics. I've ridden as far as the Schwarzsee but didn't know you could go all the way up to the Hörnlihütte.

Just to say you've done it, you should have done a poser shot on the bike right here:







.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

notaknob said:


> snip
> Just to say you've done it, you should have done a poser shot on the bike right here:
> snip.


Wow! 
That's my pic... You've got it from my Website!

OK. here is your poser shot



The Matterhorn - Stafelalp downhill ...  
It's the poser shot 

More poser shots by Trail.ch :thumbsup:

cu m10b

www.Trail.ch


----------

